# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  [чайник] ВПОРОС О ФОРУМЕ [/чайник]

## mr.L

Доброго времени суток тебе %username%.

Столкнулся с проблемой создания форума, а именно:

1) каждый сайт форумов имеет свои изьяны и разные знакомые предлагают разные сайты и сервисы для создания;
2) нет опыта в создание форумов (только колледж и игрища с PERL'ом и MySQL).

Отсюда вытекают следующие вопросы:

1) какой по вашему мнению сервис более стабилен и юзабелен;
2) посоветуйте литературу (книг уйма и все мне не прочитать, поэтому хочеться узнать ПОЛЕЗНЫЕ книги);

P.S. пожалуйста отвечайте аргументированно ;)

----------


## IMPERIAL

Ну как бэ есть же тема http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=633

Насчет хостингов. Можно поюзать тот же самый http://www.reg.ru/ или http://infobox.ru/. Ну или http://www.eskhosting.ru/

Насчет двигла. Именно для форума лучший вариант это вобла. Лучший двиг из форумных. Не стоит останавливаться на "доске" (IPB), потому что лицензия стоит почти столько же (если вдруг захочется О_О) и функциональность у доски просто жалкая по сравнению с булкой. Единственный может плюс - это работа доски с официальной русской поддержкой. Т.е. саппорт и покупка лицензии не составит труда. Но и на воблу на неофициальном саппроте можно найти много чего и лицензию купить через тамошних гурушников.

Если интересует бесплатные двиги, то наверно SMF и phpBB лучшие из предоставленных. Я склоняюсь больше к первому двигу , т.к. он мне ближе и милее. Хотя и второй тоже неплохой. Насчет книг, то можно посерчит этот сайт http://www.kodges.ru/ или этот http://www.infanata.org/index.php В описаниях книг найдешь то что нужно. А так если только официальные сайты http://www.php.net/ http://www.mysql.com/ http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php

----------


## mr.L

тема может быть закрыта

----------

